# Just a weekend on the Colorado River, Columbus, TX



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Howdy y'all!

Our friends at http://www.RVTexasYall.com along with Mrs. Wissl and I are having a little RV get together at Waldo's Camp along the banks of the Colorado River in Columbus, TX May 15 - 17 and wanted the 2cool campers to know about it.

In summary, the cost is $50 per night, per site. We would have the entire property to ourselves and the amenities would be for our use only.....including the covered deck, bath house, ramp access to the river, use of Waldo's canoes, kayaks and jon boat, unlimited firewood, bbq grills and picnic tables. Canoe & kayak rentals are available just upriver from Waldo's Camp. I have paddled this leisurely scenic part of the Colorado River many times and I know for a fact that this is definitely a special place....even if you would just want to sit back and relax at camp. The Bass fishing can be spectacular. We hope to also have plenty of dutch ovens, grills and smokers going on Saturday.

More activities coming later. Spaces are very limited so if you are interested sign up early. UPDATE: There are (8) 30 amp full hook up sites left and a bunch of water & electrics.

For more details and to RSVP visit the get together page at RVillage at http://www.rvillage.com/get-together/982 or email/PM me directly. [email protected]

Happy Trails!

Tom


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

There are a few 30 amp sites left. The fishing should be good if the current weather pattern holds. Gonne be a great time!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Just had a 50 amp, full hook-up cancel. 

Just over a week & a half left. The river should be awesome!


----------

